# A tip for beginners not mentioned yet



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Since we have a thread talking about overcoming the fear I thought I'd bring this up since I've had a few beers and I'm in a really good mood.

One of the things I see, and hear, on the slopes is people getting frustrated. More often beginners just learning but this can carry over into all aspects of riding. Being positive makes everything easier. Getting mad at yourself for a slam, dumb mistake, or something doesn't help. Laughing it off is a huge benefit when you're learning, and if it's a painful slam it can lessen the pain a bit too. I've also noticed that half the people that are learning turns or small jumps and wreck almost always seem to look up to the lift. For those riders reading this, don't worry about crashing or people seeing you crash, it's nothing new to the rest of us. Yeah maybe we are watching you on our way up, but we won't remember it 10 minutes later. You don't look stupid, you're just learning. Anyways, instead of the "damnit!" attitude, laugh at yourself. When you're mad you're not thinking clearly, you're not relaxed and you're making things way harder on yourself.

There's nothing better to me than a day of cruising around hitting whatever, having fun with some friends or listening to some tunes. In my experience that's when I learn new things, that's when I'm more apt to try new stuff. It's a bummer to see someone trying something new, something that they are clearly working hard for and getting mad about it, because at that point its likely to be over with, not today.

Anyways I know this sounds a bit mundane, but it's something that helped me years and years ago and I hope it helps others. Snowboarding is a mental game as well as physical. Set goals, not expectations and things will go a lot smoother.

Beer post count +1


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Totally agree.

I use a helmet cam and have lots of footage of me eating it and 90% of the time I am laughing my head off after I stack... even when I am also saying 'oooh that hurt" as I catch my breath.

I see newbs making newb mistakes and think..oh god I remember when I was at that level.... and am glad I comntinued and have improved. I can handle all runs including the black ones now and have just starting to do jumps, I get air but its not pretty hehe. I stack and still have more to learn. 

The right attitude counts for so much when learning any skill.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Definitely agree. And if someone yells something from the lift, it's usually in good nature (i.e. "Don't worry! No one saw that!"*). Don't let it get you down and just laugh with them. 




*It also probably was me. Don't worry, next time your on the lift you'll be able to get your revenge as I eat it. :laugh:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

For sure. Learning can be frustrating. That's not just for snowboarding, but true for a lot of things. You just have to remain positive and make it as fun as possible. I highly recommend getting lessons from a good instructor. It will greatly reduce your learning curve and help you avoid bad habits and continually making the same mistakes. You won't go from a flailer to Olympian by any means, but it will certainly get you up and riding quicker.

Also, beginners should keep in mind that learning to link turns is probably the most difficult part of the learning curve, but once you get that down, progression comes in leaps and bounds.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

My best advice to beginners is do things gradually and just take the slams. The best way of getting over the fear of slams is to take the slams, especially as it doesn't turn out that painful anyway (still talking about beginners stuff here - different approach if you're trying something that is actually gnarly for the first time).


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

Actually, I dont think its mundane. Thank you OP, for bothering to post things like that. Everyone can benefit from a post like this, even non-beginners who sometimes can actually benefit from lightening up abit. Theres lots of people on lifts who jeer and throw snowballs, but for the self-conscious out there (which includes me), it is very reassuring that theres people out there who remember whats its like not being so good, practising hard, trying to get better and having to endure the slamming again and again. 

In fact the fact that this Forum has people that are so helpful is one of the reasons why people keep coming back. To get news, reviews, instruction and save on expensive lessons or costly mistakes in gear purchases. So thank you, and also to people like Snowolf who bother to bother.


----------



## foamy333 (Jan 12, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> Set goals, not expectations and things will go a lot smoother.


possibly one of the best statements i've read in a while that can be applied just about anywhere


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I totally agree with what everyone is saying, I ride away from my slams laughing my ass off. I don't really give a shit if someone yells something at me, I more then likely didn't hear it anyway as my mp3 is cranked to the max lol. However I don't set goals for myself, my only real goal is to have fun and make it to the bottom without breaking anything. I tried setting goals for my progression when I started wakeboarding years ago, I found it to be kind of frustrating trying to push myself. I found that if I just relax and let things flow it'll just come to me naturally. I apllied that to snowboarding from the start. If I'm feeling it, I hit it, if I stomp it, yipee, if not oh well, there's always next time. I guess I have set a goal of sorts for this year, and that's to sell all my crap and move to Summit county so I can ride all the time. Snowboarding has kind of ruined wakeboarding for me, it's boreing lol. Hitting the slopes is an adventure, being tied to a boat is not. I love spotting a side hit from the lift and seeking it out, exploring new terrain, finding powder stashes, and just the whole vibe of it makes me feel like I did when I was a skate punk. I'm also thankful for the people on this forum that kept me from making a lot of the stupid mistakes I made when I started wakeboarding. Buying gear is very confusing when you're getting started in this sport, thanks to all that take the time to help us noobs sort out all the bullshit and really get into this.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I love laughing at myself when I fall. It's the same thing I do with skateboarding. In fact, if I couldn't laugh at myself for falling, I probably wouldn't ride any type of board ever. Good looking out for the noobs who might not fully understand this yet Burton. Oh, and if you're laughing at me from the lift as I tumble face first into a pile of pow, I hope it's cause you enjoyed the show and are realizing that you will probably be next.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

thetraveler said:


> My best advice to beginners is do things gradually and just take the slams. The best way of getting over the fear of slams is to take the slams, especially as it doesn't turn out that painful anyway (still talking about beginners stuff here - different approach if you're trying something that is actually gnarly for the first time).


For sure! The slam _almost_ never hurts as badly as you think it's going to hurt. Every once in a while it does, but the more slams you take, it just reinforces what people like TheTraveler are saying. If you fall 9 times and it doesn't hurt that badly, then even on the 10th time if it does hurt, you'll be more inclined to try it again. The worst thing you can do is give up.

Hell, I ate one hard this year and although I could barely walk for a few days I was back on the slopes 4 days later. It takes time to get over those really gnarly bails but take it from everyone else that those are usually few and far between. The sooner you get your balls back, the sooner you're going to master that new trick.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

You know, in retrospect the onslope attitude could be considered more of a life skill more than anything. I've had my share of dick moments in the distant past, including wigging out an a skier who cut across the racecourse in front of me during an old USASA Giant Slalom event. No one is immune to anger, but I hope people read this and think about if it helps anything at the time, it doesn't, maybe in high-speed bomber runs, but not in other aspects.

I guess what I try to remember is that we are all out there to have fun. Some people like to do it at the expense of others, which is their choice, but more often than not they are not the greatest riders themselves. Maybe it's because I've gotten older that I can handle the bad stuff now, dumb wrecks and whatnot. Last season after strapping in I was buttering around at the top of the resort and slipped out right onto my back. Flat. There's 2 ways to handle that. One is "what the fuck", the other is "hahahahahahaha". For those that are self conscious, you'll almost always get a much better reception from the people around you when you're cool about it. 

As for the slams, you're right David, giving up is unacceptable in sport driven by self-progression. If it's not a nasty slam and you can get up right away, I've found the best thing is to go for it again. Even if it's a scary wreck, or something that could of gone a lot worse. I try to teach friends and other riders that going for it again is what gets you past the fear and self-consciousness. If you do a trick, crash and decide not to do it for awhile (as long as it's within a riders skill level), going for it again will reduce the _what if_ thoughts from building up and clouding the progression.

As for the bad days Snowolf, yeah we all know they are coming. I agree that a brew or 2 can help immensely, but for some reason the more I drink the more I want to do rails rather than kickers or freeriding...:dunno:

Anyways, I just prefer to ride with people will a positive attitude, which is usually the case around the resorts with the more adult crowd anyways. Who you ride with can and sometimes will wear off on you. One of the coolest things to hear someone say on the lift is when the snow or terrain isn't the greatest but they're just happy to be riding, stuff like that makes my day, and I'll usually keep in contact with them if I see them around the slopes.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Lastly, I don`t know if this is true for many others, but my biggest problem is comparing myself to other riders on the hill. Here at Mt. Hood, we have some amazing riders who make everything look like a cake walk. I have a tendency to rate myself based on other riders and after a little bit of that, I think I really, really suck..... The reality is that I am a solid intermediate but more important than that is that my riding improves. I think it is important to not compare your riding to others but to yourself and where you were a year ago or more.


I definitely have this problem sometimes as well. Just have to come to grips with how well we ride and how well we're progressing not compared to some of the other people on the mountain. I used to ride with a friend who was just naturally talented on a snowboard. In fact he's the only person I've ever seen grab a board with no lessons and be able to shred the first time up. Riding with him could get super frustrating because i'd want to keep up with what he was doing but I was/am clearly not as naturally talented on a snowboard as he was/is. Overall though it's about keeping positive and just trying to improve.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

BurtonX8 said:


> As for the slams, you're right David, giving up is unacceptable in sport driven by self-progression. If it's not a nasty slam and you can get up right away, I've found the best thing is to go for it again. Even if it's a scary wreck, or something that could of gone a lot worse. I try to teach friends and other riders that going for it again is what gets you past the fear and self-consciousness. If you do a trick, crash and decide not to do it for awhile (as long as it's within a riders skill level), going for it again will reduce the _what if_ thoughts from building up and clouding the progression.


A while back someone around here had posted a youtube self edit, riding somewhere in PacNW (Crystal? Snoqualmie? don't remember) with a total n00b. So he's riding with his friend and in order to instill confidence, I guess, or to teach that "don't give up" lesson, he kept trying to do nollie to front flips on the flats. And he kept eating shit.

But eventually started landing them.

I wish I had bookmarked that video.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

My tip to beginners would be "no mind"

"no mind, you got too many minds" (from The Last Samurai). 

I'll show them the technique, and let them explore on their own. I thought the way I learned how to link turns was different from other people. I learned by using my hips and kicking my back leg out to get over to my toe-side. To some other people, their toe-sides are natural and heel-sides are very difficult. I just keep reminding them that I used to be just like them if not worse. I think it's important to remind newbies that, they'll wake up sore for sure, exhausted, maybe even some bruises. Remind them that you used to be in the wet-and-miserable stage of leafing.

That, and stop dropping the soap (don't lean forward/bend over all the time). By reminding them that if they're going to fall, it's better to fall/sit down on the butts.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

say chi sin lo said:


> I think it's important to remind newbies that, they'll wake up sore for sure, exhausted, maybe even some bruises. Remind them that you used to be in the wet-and-miserable stage of leafing.


Absolutely. I'm one of the few who's never taken a formal lesson, I caught on pretty quick, but I like to tell beginners watching more advanced riders that they'll get to that point but we were all a beginner at some time and not expect it to happen overnight. The biggest thing for me when I'm teaching someone to ride is patience and positive reinforcement. As a new rider, they might not know what they are doing right in the learning process or notice their own progression, they just know they aren't falling. I remember Louie Vito out here doing the halfpipe (USASA) comps when we was very young, he didn't even know how good he was doing trick-wise, lol. 

It seems a lot of beginners are afraid to ask questions too, the majority of us are more than willing to help out a fellow rider with some tips via a chairlift conversation or taking the time to slow down and gain some snow-karma. It's important though for them to learn at their own pace, and not get talked into doing things. There's a difference between guts and ability, guts without ability will only get you hurt. For example, if your more of an advanced rider and you see a rail/box that looks like it might be sketchy, hit it before your newer rider does and check it out for them. Last season this happened with me and a good friend of mine who is newish to the park stuff. They just got done shaping the approach to a table and it looked like it was not lining up right. I hit it first, and damn near caught the nose of my board on the edge of it. I tried to wave off my friend from doing it...but it was too late, nose of the board went under the edge of the table...you know the rest. 

David, wish we still had that video around, would love to see it!


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Tell me about it.. I was sore for 2 days..could barely walk when I took the hit on my tailbone.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm no noob, but nowhere near advanced either. Which means I tend to have more guts than ability, so I eat shit a lot :laugh: And usually when I do, I act like I just stomped a gnarly trick. Always seems to get good responses and keeps the mood light for me :thumbsup:


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh I haven't seen this being brought up yet, so I'll mention it...

Newbies, when you're getting off of the lift, GO STRAIGHT! I'm serious, most resorts have set up their landing pads so it's impossible for you to go fast right off of the lift. Even if you can't stop, you'll just slowly/gently carass the wall of snow ahead of you. If it's an open area (like the top of Northstar), your board will eventually lose momentum, or you'll just cruise into a crowd of warm-blooded, soft bodied humans. Just GO STRAIGHT!

I know this is messed up, but I'm scared to get on the lift with newbies, it's not like all of them announce they're newbies, but the next thing you know, they try to take out your ankles with their boards.


----------

